# Which Nautical College?



## Melz

Hi,
Im hoping someone cam help me with some family tree research. My father in law was in the merchant navy (Manchester Liners) from 1950-1953, we have his pouch from Kew and on it it says his job was "fireman" and where it says "if pre-sea trained name of establishment" it says, as far as we can make out, "ex fireman training school"? Or at least thats what it look like....so I'm hoping someone would be able to give us an idea of whereabouts he would of done this training?What sort of training would he of needed? He left the army approx 3 years prior to joining the MN so would he of spent this time training as a "fireman"?
Many thanks
Melissa


----------

